# Neubearbeitung der Homepage



## disear (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
ich habe nun eine Homepage gestalte. Das Design habe ich erstmals von einer Grafikerin übernommen, doch bin total unzufrieden damit. Es sieht einfach nicht modern an und spricht mich als designer/programmierer überhaupt nicht an.Nach X Diskussionen mit der Grafikerin habe ich nun die Erlaubnis ETWAS daran zu verändern. Es sollte ungefähr so aussehen. Zum ersten Mal seit langen kann ich mir nichts schlaues einfallen lassen, damit es moderner wirkt. Die Programmierung ist OK. 
Hat irgendwer eine Idee was man verändern kann?
Im Anhang befindet sich ein PrintScreen, wegen Serverprobleme kann ich momentan die Dateien nicht hinaufladen!
Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Meinungen/Anregungen
Disear

/edit: aus dem HP Review Forum verschoben (Jan)


----------



## Leola13 (6. Juli 2005)

Hai,

die Textausrichtung / Zeilenumbrüche gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. Persönlich bevorzuge ich Blocksatz, obwohl eine linksbündige Ausrichtung besser zu lesen ist.

Der "Ausschnitt" in der Mitte stört.

Das linke Bild ist in Blautönen gehalten, das rechte farbig, das passt nicht zusammen. Wobei mir das linke Bild sowieso nicht gefällt.


Du bist im Homepage Forum ! Deine Frage gehört wohl eher in die Creative Lounge.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2005)

Schau dir doch mal die Seiten von Brötje oder Kermi oder Vaillant, Möck Offshoretechnik an, die kommen ja auch aus deiner Branche (u.a. Rohrleitungssysteme).

Ich glaube ihr seit Kunden von uns *g

cu thecamillo

Übrigens viel Spass bei der Arbeit

(Bei der Seite haste viel davon) ->Arbeit


----------



## disear (6. Juli 2005)

Jetzt hab ich aber mal ne Frage an euch:
Soll das Design der Homepage aufs CD des Prospektes angepasst werden? Die Grafikerin besteht darauf! Ich aber jedoch nicht!
Wie sehen eure Meinungen dazu aus?


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2005)

Weist du denn nicht was ein CI ist! Das war keine Frage übrigens!

Selbstverständlich soll das Design der Website Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen wie das Design der CD Stecktaschen, Prospekte und sonstiger Werbemedien, Vereinheitlichung ist das Zauberwort! 

OK es ist früh am morgen und wir sind alle noch nicht so fit! Schon verziehn!

Wir haben für Möck Schiffsbau und Offshoretechnik die Messe CDs gemacht. Die haben mir auch nur den Text gegeben und das Bild wo ein einziges Rohr drauf war! Schaust du Anhang und das war eine meiner schlechtesten Arbeiten!

Hör auf deine Grafikerin, die hat Ahnung!

cu thecamillo


----------



## disear (6. Juli 2005)

> Hör auf deine Grafikerin, die hat Ahnung!


dann gefällt dir etwa das Design meiner Anlage? Genau so wie SIE es wollte habe ich es verwirklicht! Doch nun sieht es in meinen Augen nicht gerade modern aus, es fehlt irgendetwad zum modernen Style! Ich hab schon viele Homepages designt, bzw programmiert und meiner Ansicht nach ist diese hier wirklich nicht eines meiner besten Projekte!
und noch etwas: Printwerbung ist nicht gleich Webwerbung! Vieles das auf dem Prospekt  supertoll aussieht, muss nicht heissen das es auch auf dem Web so aussieht. Klar eine gewisse Linie des CI muss schon drin sein, aber man kann wohl auch irgendwas dran verändern damit es Webtauglich ist! Andere Meinungen?
übrigens: Der Prospekt sieht gut aus! (also der Firma)


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2005)

Ich bin selbst Pixelschubser, mach aber auch viel mit Print, Video, Animation - ach Gott wir sind Mediengestalter: Omnipotent und Intergalaktisch! Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue!
Klar dass Print zu Web Unterschiede da sind. Geh mal zu Danfoss, Kermi, Broetje auf die Seite und schau dir an wie dies gemacht haben! Hast du kein Gefallen an deinem Entwurf dann geh mal auf http://www.templatemonster.de und hohl dir da Inspiration (schaus dir einfach ab).

cu thecamillo


----------



## cameeel (6. Juli 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir doch mal die Seiten von Brötje oder Kermi oder Vaillant, Möck Offshoretechnik an, die kommen ja auch aus deiner Branche (u.a. Rohrleitungssysteme).


  Hö, wat für Seiten, dürfte ich auch wissen um welche es da geht ?! 

 Und sooo schlecht find ich das Design oben net, ich mein ich will auch in die Branche und bei mir wäre sowas wie da oben nix schlechtes wobei ich sicher auch noch bissel jünger bin 


  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hö, wat für Seiten, dürfte ich auch wissen um welche es da geht ?!
> 
> Und sooo schlecht find ich das Design oben net, ich mein ich will auch in die Branche und bei mir wäre sowas wie da oben nix schlechtes wobei ich sicher auch noch bissel jünger bin
> 
> ...


Von welchem Design redest du? Wenn Du meines meinst? Doch es ist schlecht! Selbstkritik ist etwas positives!
Sorry das Du net mitsprechen kannst! Meine Tipps verstehen nur Insider! Übrigens Google ist dein Freund, wenns dich so interessiert googles doch! 

Als Mediengestalter darfst du nie davon ausgehen, dass das was Du gut findest deinem Kunden ebenso gefällt wie Dir!

1. Das Unternehmen oben ist schon etwas Größer
2. Die produzieren vorwiedgend für die Industrie
3. Deren Konzept muss schlüssig sein
4. usw. usw.
5. Das Problem wurde bereits gelöst, da ich Ihn angeregt habe seinen Entwurf zu überdenken und genau das macht er jetzt auch!

6. Wenn Erwachsene sprechen sollen Kinder was? *Sorry war nicht bös gemeint aber wenn mir jemand eine Vorlage bietet baue ich gerne darauf auf und das endet meist im Sakasmus! Darüber hinaus hat mir Deine Aussage gezeigt dass du Dich nicht wirklich mit der Thematik von CD (Corporate Design) auseinandergesetzt hast!

7. Du musst dir mal den gesamten Thread durchlesen! Das hilft oft ein besseres Verständnis zu bekommen!

Wie gesagt net sauer sein!

cu thecamillo


----------



## Duddle (6. Juli 2005)

Also ich würde die Seite nur noch feintunen. Das jetzige sieht doch klasse aus. Seriös, übersichtlich, freundlich.

Klitzekleine Mankos:

- der schon angesprochene Ausschnitt in den Bildern
- die Farbunterschiede der Bilder (ausser das linke wird grad gehovert o.ä.)
- Zeilenumbrüche
- die Abstände von den Quadraten zu den Unterpunkten (Aktuell, Kontakt usw.) sind zu klein
- Ansprechspartner?
- Abstand von Text „Kelag AG“ unter dem Logo zum Logo zu klein
- die Gestaltung der Sprachauswahlleiste passt nicht ganz in's Gesamtbild


Aber ansonsten… ich hab mich direkt durch den Screenshot angesprochen gefühlt.


Duddle


----------



## misswebmistress (6. Juli 2005)

Entschuldige bitte wenn ich so direkt bin, aber ich denke dir ist mehr geholfen wenn dir jemand ehrlich die Meinung darüber sagt als in Umschreibungen verpackte Verbesserungsvorschläge zu machen.

Wo bitte ist da ein Design  :suspekt: 

Ich kenne das Problem mit den Grafikern, bin selbst die Marketing-Abteilung in meiner Firma und an mir müssen auch alle vorbei   . aber mir ist lieber jemand schmeisst mir so ein Desing um die Ohren als ich blamiere mich damit.   

so long...


----------



## Ellie (6. Juli 2005)

Moin,

der mittlere Ausschnitt gefällt mir auch nicht.

Und nein, es ist nicht zwingend notwendig, die HP einem Prospekt anzupassen. Nonprint sollte meiner Ansicht nach immer etwas dymanischer ausfallen dürfen als Printobjekte.

Die Farben stimmen nicht, für meinen Geschmack zu viele Blautöne, die unteren grünlichen Balken, ist das Absicht?

Ich würde das CI, dazu gehört das Logo und evtl. Linien, die hier als Gestaltungsmittel eingesetzt wurden, streng einhalten, aber Raum für Spielereien geben. Ich kenne den Prospekt nicht, deshalb kann ich schlecht einen Tipp geben.

Aber ein wenig Farbe, ein Verlauf oder 3-D-Kästchen dürften das schon aufpeppen.

Zur Typo: 
Die BU ist zu dicht an den Bildelementen oben. Die Textumbrüche sind falsch. Die Kästchen zu dicht an den Wörtern (Navi), Text und Text rechts im Kasten zu wenig Abstand zu den Außenlinien vom Text, aber das ist Kleinkram. Sollte aber gemacht werden, damit es professioneller aussieht.

Hätte mir das sparen können, Duddle sieht es ebenso wie ich.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## regurge (6. Juli 2005)

Mich interessiert jetzt nur eins, wie wurde der Scrollbalken gemacht, ist das Flash?


----------



## misswebmistress (6. Juli 2005)

Ich denke das ist der Standardbalken im einem MacOS-Browser ...


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

He danke für eure Antworten Ich bin jetzt gerade dahinter das Design zu überarbeiten und war erstaunt, was herauskommt wenn man einfach nur ein bisschen Farbe ins Spiel bringt. Ich persönlich hasse nur weiss, da sieht irgendwie aus wie eine Homepage aus den frühen Jahren.
Eure Anmerkungen nehme ich gerne an und versuche es zu verbessern. Bis Mittag werde ich eine neue Testseite generiert haben und mich nimmts Wunder was ihr dazu sagen werdet.. 
Die Grafikerin wird dann wohl (hoffentlich) damit einverstanden sein! 


> Mich interessiert jetzt nur eins, wie wurde der Scrollbalken gemacht, ist das Flash?


Wie bereits misswebmistress gesagt hat, der Scrollbalken ist vom MacOS-Browser!


----------



## Mamphil (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wieso ist rechts unten so viel leerer Raum? Ich würde auf alle Fälle den Contentbereich auf die ganze Breite vergrößern. Dann hast du oben die Grafik mit dem ersten Menü und daneben das zweite Menü mit dem Logo. Und darunter auf der ganzen Breite den Inhalt.

Achso: _Ich_ suche den Sprach-Umschalter immer oben rechts.
Und: Schmeiß bitte die Frames weg! Gerade ein großes Unternehmen sollte IMHO auf Accessability setzen.

Ich freue mich schon auf deinen nächsten Entwurf.

Mamphil


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Mamphil
Danke für deine Anregung
Zu den Frames: Die Seite besitze keine Frames...
Zu rechts unten: Da erscheint ein Feld mit News. Das habe ich zwar programmiert, doch keine Einträge in der DB. Deshalb zeigt es nichts an... aber das werde ich im neuen Entwurf berücksichtigen!

Gruss
Disear


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

So nun ist es geschaffts, das design wurde überarbeitet. Zwar einige kleine Details werden noch verbessert, unter anderem die Schriftfarbe (der überschriften (kelag und NEWS) und so). 
Wie findet Ihr die verwandlung? Was stört/ist gut/ muss verändert werden?
Besten Dank für eure Kritiken
Disear


----------



## da_Dj (7. Juli 2005)

Blau mag zwar seriös im "Bussiness" sein, aber das hier ist meiner Meinung nach schon wieder ein wenig zu "dunkel". Das andere Design war frischer und einladender. Und wozu soll dieser "Kasten" in dem KELAG (in grau) steht gut sein? Der zerreisst es ein wenig, da er Flächen links/rechts freilegt, die irgendwie seltsam ausschauen. Ausserdem sind die Elemten (Schriften) der Headnavi noch ein wenig seltsam ausgerichtet 

Just my 2 €-Cents.


----------



## misswebmistress (7. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich einen Roman verfasse, und mich heute weiter langweile mach ich eine schnelle Skizze   

Was mir wichtig erscheint:
- klare Linen
- Wichtiges hervorheben (Menü)
- Der Header könnte ruhig etwas mehr "eyecatcher" sein
- Vermeide lange Texte, wenn es doch sein muss, unterteile sie mit Bildern (siehe Skizze) oder mit Hervorhebungen.

hoffe Ihnen gedient zu haben   

hier gehts zur skizze


----------



## Mamphil (7. Juli 2005)

Der erste Entwurf gefällt mir deutlich besser. Ich habe den mal als Anregung leich verändert...

Mamphil


----------



## disear (7. Juli 2005)

Manoman ihr legt euch da wirklich voll ins zeug für mich  dankesehr für diese neue anstösse 
Wohl werde ich so ne Art Mischung aus allen kreiren...
@misswebmistress dein ansatz zum Menü finde ich ganz toll  das wird bestimmt so übernommen! 
@Mamphil was ich bei dir schön finde ist die Überschrift der News
nochmals vielen Dank!
Disear


----------

